# Another Bad Weekend



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, just picked one up from a young, sweet couple with a band number: AU 2006 ARPU 33558

They said he was sitting out under a tree for the last three days and they went and picked him up last night, found the number of one of Tulsa's true licensed rehabbers (raptors) and got my number.

The tibiotarsus is shattered pretty badly but the skin isn't broken. I suppose I should tape it up but this bird is so willing to stay down in a towel nest that I'm considering letting her do just that. I'm waffling back and forth pretty badly at the moment, though.

My morning was taken up by another rehabber (state licensed, not federal) that has a young cardinal that was in its soft release phase when it got a big chunk taken out of its lower beak, probably by an older cardinal. I got some special equipment together so that she can tube feed it because feeding it the hard way just isn't working. It's like one pretty good chunk of one side of the lower beak has been bitten out. The plan is to keep him alive until she can get him to the vet early next week.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The Cardinal sounds like one heck of a task! It's bad enough when it's a pigeon-size beak, as we found when it was touch n go with our 'Toffee', but songbirds...

Any chance that it will re-grow where damaged? I've seen it it happen with a pigeon, but the growth was at a strange angle to the rest of the beak.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No idea, but my best guess would be a "no". I tried to convince her to give the bird a chance and she certainly wants to. Cardinals chew lots of stuff up with real force so that's going to be a problem for him--he'd have to learn to eat softer food. There's a definite discontinuity to the underlying bone and a significant piece of it is just gone. Personally, I think he can learn to live with the deficit as long as they're willing to keep softer food out for him. You just never know if you don't give 'em a chance. Of course, the rules on songbirds are very much different than they are for our beloved pigeons, I'm afraid.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, like you said the Cardinal is going to be hard pressed to survive based on the injury to its beak. They depend so much on that hard beak shelling seeds, especially sunflower seed. The bad part of it is that legally she isn't supposed to keep him because he is protected. And, isn't that strange wording - "protected" - when he will probably be PTS, when, if she could only keep him, could probably have a fairly good life. Sometimes things just don't make sense to me.

A neighborhood child brought us the prettiest little Goldfinch about an hour ago - said he found him on the ground. I'm hoping he hit something and is just trying to recover. He was pretty much out of it but when I checked on him just a few minutes ago, he was sitting on the side of the bedding, bright-eyed and set on "go". I'm going to keep him overnight anyhow and we'll take him back where he came from in the morning. This is the first Goldfinch we ever had and he is so tiny - bet he doesn't weigh more than 10-12 grams.

Sure hope you can figure something out with your new pigeon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How sad!

While I can't advise on the care and feeding of these "newbies," Pidgey and Maggie, I will send EXTRA SPECIAL HEALING THOUGHTS AND BEST WISHES for all the birds!

Along with LOVE, GENTLE HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pidgey,
I'm so sorry to hear about that poor cardinal. Sounds like he is going to be pretty impaired. I'm with Maggie. What a shame that the bird couldn't be cared for by someone who would be willing to assist feeding and help him have a pretty good bird iife.

Maggie, hope your little finch is ready to fly off in the morning. They are so pretty, like little jewels. I love to hear a flock of them twittering.

Healing thoughts for both birds are sent.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In regards to the cardinal, it ain't over yet until the vet looks at him and he's a real good guy. He's the one who told me that prosthetic beaks are usually just considered to be a temporary device until the bird learns to live with the deficit. This would just be a partial--something to bridge the hard sections on either side of the missing piece. Maybe they can even be rejoined into a scissor beak. He's also not one to throw away a life unnecessarily but I'd respect his opinion. Anyhow, I called to ask how the cardinal's doing and they say the feedings are going well and he seems fine. They've got the stainless tubefeeding needles with the ball ends but my little shrink tubes are far easier to use and smaller bore so they go in with no problem. I gave them a 3 mL syringe because he really only needs to get about half that at a feeding. We figured out that we can just load the syringe straight with dampened puppy chow pellets and they'll push right through the tubing without having to mash them up first.

I left a voice message for the owner of the banded racer (it's a local owner) but haven't heard back yet. I'd probably prefer to get the leg well under way healing before giving her back since she's such a sweet bird.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Finally got out the scissors and clipped all the feathers on the leg and surrounding area down to nubs in order to put on the tape. I'd usually rather take a beating than do that job because it takes quite awhile of tedious work and feathers get everywhere. Sneezing is life threatening.

The break was high enough on the tibiotarsus that I had to extend the tape over his back a little in order to completely stabilize it. He's good though and was pretty patient at laying on his side during the mess. He seems to be more comfortable now in his nest without the leg being able to move. Pictures when I get things cleaned up around here.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Glad to hear it went well, Pidgey.

You're a good man.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad to hear that YOU are taking care of the racer. I hope you hear from the owner, but, please don't hold your breath..........we still need you......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That racer pigeon is lucky to have you for its rehabber, and I'm glad your patient is such a sweet/easy mannered patient. 

Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got a call from the owner--he tells me that she's never been raced, she's just a good hen that was out the other day and must have gotten chased by a hawk. He'd actually already logged her in as lost to a hawk so he was pretty happy to hear that she was alive. She doesn't seem to have a mark on her except for the leg. I'm afraid she won't be of much use to him when it's time for her to go back though because she's become quite a fan of air conditioning, her silk feather bed (don't tell her it's only a towel!), all the safflower seeds she can eat close at hand (beak, anyway) and fresh water at the tinkling of a bell (she beaks it, and, yes, you're quite right--I'm lying).

Just looking at her, I think a good name would be "Princess". She actually descends from the Top Gun loft and I remember rehabbing a bird from there once who'd been hit by a hawk. Anyhow, promised pics:





Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Yup, looks like a well wrapped package. Ya done well, Pidgey Lad.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, I wouldn't want to go home either..........


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> her silk feather bed (don't tell her it's only a towel!),


LOL!









She looks adorable and so comfortable. She does look like a "Princess". 
Does the owner really want her back?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, but so far he's not a flyer--he just keeps the birds. Since he actually keeps a logbook and her supposed demise was already faithfully recorded, I can't help but think that he's sincere. He was very interested when I told him about treating her and he asked questions about such things. He'd even like to come over and learn more about it. The only bad part of that is it means that I'll have to clean the house... AUGGHGHH!!!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AHA, the TRUTH comes out! While Lin's away...

BUT - I'd be willing to bet you are just kidding us - again. Your house is probably spotless!

Good for the owner! He sounds responsible and caring!

That bird sure is pretty! I know you've done a terrific job, Guardian of Broken Pigeons...add another feather toward earning your "angel" wings! 

Sending Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> AHA, the TRUTH comes out! While Lin's away...


Oh yeah, Shi. I was talking to him last night and I asked him what was all that smacking & slurping......he fessed up.....he was eating Lin's spensive european chocolate.!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> Oh yeah, Shi. I was talking to him last night and I asked him what was all that smacking & slurping......he fessed up.....he was eating Lin's spensive european chocolate.!!!


I am certainly NOT surprised...lucky for him that Lin is quite forgiving! Well, maybe depends on HOW MUCH he ate...he could be pushing his luck! 

With dark chocolate, nobody beats me to _my _stash! 

Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

little bird said:


> Oh yeah, Shi. I was talking to him last night and I asked him what was all that smacking & slurping......he fessed up.....he was eating Lin's spensive european chocolate.!!!


TRAITOR!!! You weren't supposed to tell that!

There wasn't anything in the fridge and I know Lin wouldn't want me to starve...

Pidgey the Phamished


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Public Service Announcement:

It is unwise to keep a small dish of seeds (especially peas) on your bed close at beak to a bedfast pigeon as the spilled seeds (you can't keep it from happening) will roll towards and under you when you're on the same bed.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey...ya ate it all by yaself....ya didn' giv me any why should I keep your secret?? Wait 'til Lin finds her chocolate gone....you gonna be ...Pidgey the vanquished....to the dog house.!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll email you some tomorrow.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> Hey...ya ate it all by yaself....ya didn' giv me any why should I keep your secret?? Wait 'til Lin finds her chocolate gone....you gonna be ...Pidgey the vanquished....to the dog house.!!


OR pigeon loft! 

Uh, Pidgey...just which pij are you canoodeling with? Don't you know y'all aren't supposed to eat in bed?

I can't wait until Lin wants to know where the SEEDS came from and what you've been doing while she's gone! 

Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I wasn't the one eating in bed, you need to talk to Princess about that. Don't worry--I know how to do laundry and I faithfully do it once every two months, whether it needs it or not.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Good Heavens......and Bev Slape thinks she got a stinky husband.!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> I wasn't the one eating in bed, you need to talk to Princess about that. Don't worry--I know how to do laundry and I faithfully do it once every two months, whether it needs it or not.
> 
> Pidgey


Well, I hope you are thorough...Lin could be the human Princess finding a missed pea!

Glad to hear you have _some_ housekeeping skills! I also see that time passes by quickly for you while you're having fun! 

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> The only bad part of that is it means that I'll have to clean the house... AUGGHGHH!!!


*NO! Heck no!*

Would it be easier to just move?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I feel very sad. The little cardinal went to the vet today and didn't get to come back home. The vet said that they've never been able to deal with this kind of damage too well. The rehabber that I worked with and I were both having a difficult time putting any amount of words together. She managed to tell me though that the vet was as upset as we were, too. What a hard job that must be sometimes.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am SO sorry, Pidgey!

Love and Hugs to all involved who tried to help

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I feel very sad. The little cardinal went to the vet today and didn't get to come back home. The vet said that they've never been able to deal with this kind of damage too well. The rehabber that I worked with and I were both having a difficult time putting any amount of words together. She managed to tell me though that the vet was as upset as we were, too. What a hard job that must be sometimes.
> 
> Pidgey


I'm a hugging you all the way from Maine
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I feel very sad. The little cardinal went to the vet today and didn't get to come back home. The vet said that they've never been able to deal with this kind of damage too well. The rehabber that I worked with and I were both having a difficult time putting any amount of words together. She managed to tell me though that the vet was as upset as we were, too. What a hard job that must be sometimes.
> 
> Pidgey


Oh, sorry about this little one. HUGS


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh Pidgey, that is a shame. More hugs from California.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm sorry too. Poor little guys have such a hard time of survival. I just hung up talking to a friend who had 4 new baby cardinals hatch in a tree off her deck several days ago. She said they were all gone today. I expect a snake got them. It was so funny, during the call, she said a neighbor had just found a rattlesnake in her backyard and killed it. I said no way a rattler in this area but it turned out to be a 2 foot copperhead which is about as bad.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

More hugs from NYC, Pidgey.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is being a Pidgey hugger better than being a tree hugger???


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

From what I hear from Shi & Daryl......ya gotta have arms just about as long to get all the way around.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hey, now!

Y'all are a pretty good bunch of friends. 

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Princess has developed a new thing: she doesn't like being left alone in the dark in the living room. I heard the sound of her bashing herself against the cage. Apparently, she likes her evenings in the bedroom with the TV going or the computer on until it's time for all of us to go to sleep. Of course, she was all alone all day and that probably got her a bit lonely. Right now, she's resting comfortably on my lap, watching the screen. She's had the cast (seems funny calling masking tape that) on for eight days now and she did fly a little bit the other day. We'll see how her leg's doing this coming weekend and maybe we'll take the cast off.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, it's pretty obvious that Princess ain't a bird brain .. she seems to have gotten the humans trained right nicely!  Sounds like a lovely little pidge! I hope the leg is doing well and will be fine!

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Pidgey,

I'm real sorry to hear about loosing the cardinal  Although belated - I'm also sending comforting hugs (from NJ). 

Princess sounds like an absolute doll baby though! And so very lucky to be with you  Glad to hear she's making progress - both in flight, health, and people-training. Very encouraging!

Look forward to continued updates (and of course - pictures)


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Pidgey,

Just caught up with your thread and wanted to say how sorry I was to read about the little cardinal.

Janet


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I took Princess back home today... <sniff!> ...and explained to the fellow how she liked her silk feather pillow (goose down) and polished safflower seeds. She's walking with a limp but doing extended perching on the edge of her box. She's gotten to the point where she's pretty hard to catch when I've cleaned her cage and need to put her back in. You can just tell when they're ready to go back home, so I hope she does well and doesn't go out flying with hawks anymore.

On another note, I've got one that came from the vet a couple months back that always seemed odd... actually kinda' dense. I've finally come to the conclusion that he's just legally blind. I think he can see what's just in front of him--doesn't have problems seeing his food and water--but just doesn't seem to see very far away. I take him out to the loft every morning with Ol' One Beak & Scissors and he doesn't move much. When I go out there to pick 'em all up in the evening, he might figure out where I basically am and come over to crawl up on my foot. He adores being hugged, and I mean hugged. I've never seen any pigeon like him. He cannot survive out in the loft on his own by a long shot so I guess it's a pretty good thing that he's lovable. He does stand his ground if another bird picks on him, though, so he's not a pushover. But I swear, he can't see anything more than four feet away or so.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, good on you, Pidgey, for getting Princess so much better and then taking her home. I'd have a <sniff> myself. I hope the owner was very happy to have his bird back.

The blind and partially blind birds are just so special. I still have three blind pigeons and have had for a good while four blind ducks and two seriously vision impaired elder geese .. just amazing birds at how they can figure things out and manage quite well pretty much on their own. Obviously, some extra care and attention is needed, but they just blow me away with how well they do.

Bless you for caring for all the special ones you have .. blind, beakless, and otherwise!

Please hug that huggable one for me!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Please hug that huggable one for me!
> 
> Terry


Anything for you, Terry.

In contrast, I've got another one in from a licensed songbird rehabber that's a genius. What's really odd about this one is he can fly and his feathers aren't full length yet. I've taken to calling him Einstein because he's so bright--I started him feeding himself when he was barely two and half weeks old or so and he's WAAAAAYYY ahead of the game. Child prodigy. He kinda' likes hugs, too, come to think of it--I'll spot you one on that fellow.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Anything for you, Terry.
> 
> In contrast, I've got another one in from a licensed songbird rehabber that's a genius. What's really odd about this one is he can fly and his feathers aren't full length yet. I've taken to calling him Einstein because he's so bright--I started him feeding himself when he was barely two and half weeks old or so and he's WAAAAAYYY ahead of the game. Child prodigy. He kinda' likes hugs, too, come to think of it--I'll spot you one on that fellow.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks for giving the hug!

As to your Einstein bird .. best go check my Cherub and Olga Have Babies thread .. though we have gotten away from "genius" names there, these two kids are SMART at 17 days of age!

Like you, I have had babies at about two and a half weeks just surprise the heck out of me and start self feeding and drinking .. 

Terry


----------

